# I can't stop eating!!



## Ian8777 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am getting fat. I just cannot stop eating!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2012)

Just reach for an apple when you're hungry... you can't get fat off of fruit and veggies. ;0)


----------



## nerot (Jun 27, 2012)

I quit smoking six weeks ago.  Been eating anything and everything I can get my hands on.  Bummer.


----------



## Potty (Jun 27, 2012)

Actually you can get fat off fruit and veg. There was this humgo guy who kept complaining he was fat but couldn't understand why as he ate 30 oranges a day.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 27, 2012)

Find something to keep you busy, really busy. That always helps. Whatever you do, don't simply sit around and allow the munchies to take control.


----------



## dale (Jun 27, 2012)

go on the neanderthal meat diet. i know a couple guys that did it. that lost all kinds of weight and could eat however much they wanted.
it's pretty strict though, in the way that you really can't eat hardly anything other than meat.


----------



## bo_7md (Jun 27, 2012)

dale said:


> go on the neanderthal meat diet. i know a couple guys that did it. that lost all kinds of weight and could eat however much they wanted.
> it's pretty strict though, in the way that you really can't eat hardly anything other than meat.



There was a study about this, a diet of meat and fat. 

Two Brave Men Who Ate Nothing But Meat for an Entire Year

I'm actually the opposite of the op, I'm trying to gain weight and can't; most advice on the web is for the loss of weight.


----------



## dale (Jun 27, 2012)

bo_7md said:


> I'm actually the opposite of the op, I'm trying to gain weight and can't; most advice on the web is for the loss of weight.



me and you's in the same boat. well, i really don't care about gaining weight anymore....but my metabolism renders me pretty much as
thin at 43 as i was at 15. it pisses my wife off to no end. i can eat the most unhealthy and caloric garbage all day long and never gain a pound.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2012)

My best friend did the NO carb diet. She ate nothing but meat, meat, eggs, meat and more meat. 

She lost something like 60 pounds in a matter of a short few months. But wow was she sick. She got the shakes, constant headaches, her back hurt and she had chronic pains in her joints. Oh yes, lest I forget how she practically LIVED in the washroom. 

She was taking other supplements, trying to take the place of the nutrients and vitamins she was missing from the foods she had cut out. That alone caused her to have problems with her pancreas and her liver. She got very ill. It also gave her problems with gallbladder to where she had to have it surgically removed from gallstones. 

I'd just stick to eating heathy and staying active with exercise.


----------



## bo_7md (Jun 27, 2012)

Sunny said:


> My best friend did the NO carb diet. She ate nothing but meat, meat, eggs, meat and more meat.
> 
> She lost something like 60 pounds in a matter of a short few months. But wow was she sick. She got the shakes, constant headaches, her back hurt and she had chronic pains in her joints. Oh yes, lest I forget how she practically LIVED in the washroom.
> 
> ...



It's not one of those no carb diets, read the article, the guys who did it got the same symptoms then they increased the amount of fat they ate. They are arguing that your body can make what it needs from just eating meat and meat fat, but not the lean meat that you strip off all fats. She probably did just that which made her body fail as it wasn't getting enough from lean meat alone.


----------



## MJ Preston (Jun 27, 2012)

I have lost 35 pounds since May. I actually have gone down a pants size. My secret is to eat things I detest. At present I am on a diet of extreme right and left wingers.


----------



## dale (Jun 27, 2012)

MJ Preston said:


> I have lost 35 pounds since May. I actually have gone down a pants size. My secret is to eat things I detest. At present I am on a diet of extreme right and left wingers.



buffalo sauce or the honey barbecue?


----------



## JosephB (Jun 27, 2012)

dale said:


> go on the neanderthal meat diet. i know a couple guys that did it. that lost all kinds of weight and could eat however much they wanted.
> it's pretty strict though, in the way that you really can't eat hardly anything other than meat.



I think you're talking about the paleo diet. You're also supposed to eat certain vegetables like carrots, cabbage, broccoli -- but not legumes or starchy root vegetables like potatoes. You can eat some fruits and nuts and seeds also. No grains. No dairy. No processed foods. Supposedly, you try to eat foods similar to meat and wild plants eaten by hunter gatherers in the paleolithic era.

It's just like most fad diets that require eating very specific foods in specific ratios. You don't really learn how to eat a balanced diet or change your eating habits in way that you can live with in the long run. People lose weight, then they get tired of it and the weight goes right back on.


----------



## dale (Jun 27, 2012)

JosephB said:


> I think you're talking about the paleo diet. You're supposed to eat certain vegetables like carrots, cabbage, broccoli -- but not legumes or starch root vegetables like potatoes. You're can eat some fruits and nuts and seeds also. No grains. No dairy. No processed foods. Supposedly you're supposed to try to eat foods similar to meat and wild plants eaten in by hunter gatherers in the paleolithic era.
> 
> It's just like most fad diets that require eating certain foods in specific ratios. You don't really learn how to eat a balanced diet or change your eating habits in way that you can live with in the long run. People lose weight, then they get tired of it and the weight goes right back on.



is that one recent? i think i've heard of that one, too. but the one i'm talking about was more popular like late 1990's and early 2000's.
it was more like you couldn't eat anything but meat at all, or it would screw up the whole metabolic balance or whatever. i can't remember.
i just remember a couple people i knew were on it and they dropped weight and bragged how they could eat till they were full all day long.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 27, 2012)

I think the paleo diet has only been around a few years. The Atkins Diet was really popular then -- that's a really low carb, high protein diet.


----------



## Potty (Jun 27, 2012)

All diets are a waste of time, as Joseph mentions; as soon as you come off the diet you put the weight back on as you haven't really learnt how to control your intake. If you start dieting, you will be on one for the rest of your life. the best thing is plenty of exersize (buy a dog) and a decent menu.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2012)

bo_7md said:


> It's not one of those no carb diets, read the article, the guys who did it got the same symptoms then they increased the amount of fat they ate. They are arguing that your body can make what it needs from just eating meat and meat fat, but not the lean meat that you strip off all fats. She probably did just that which made her body fail as it wasn't getting enough from lean meat alone.


Hmmm. I'm not sure what kind of meat. I don't think it really mattered. It was, as Joseph mentioned the Atkins diet. Very high protein, and next to nothing in carbs. 

We would eat out, and she'd order a hamburger, but then avoid eating the bun. She'd eat zero fruit because of the sugar, and would definitely have no milk or bread, or anything like that. It was only foods high in protein that she'd consume. Yes, she lost weight. But now, years after the fact, she complains all over again because she is 70-80 pounds heavier again! She can't learn to eat healthy or exercise; she is always looking for the quick way to lose her weight by cutting something out of her diet. 

Eating a healthy balanced diet is the way to go. I think it's best to cook your own meals too, stay away from restaurants. They serve too much food, and you can't control what they're putting in it. I'd rather buy my ingredients at the grocery store, and make my own dinner. Controlling not only the type of food you eat is important, but so is learning portion control.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 27, 2012)

Sunny said:


> I think it's best to cook your own meals too, stay away from restaurants. They serve too much food, and you can't control what they're putting in it.



The portions in restaurants are ridiculous. My wife and I almost always split an entree. Some charge you a plate fee -- of $4 or $5, but you still save money. Otherwise, we almost always get a container and take the rest home. One place we like, I can divide the entree exactly in half and still have more than enough for one meal. Most chain places and even some independent restaurants have nutritional info online too.

I have an addictive and a somewhat obsessive personality -- and I'm pretty obsessed about eating and exercise. I can think of worse things, I guess. Still, I make it a practice to splurge from time-to-time. I think you have to give yourself a break -- and going out and not worrying about calories is a good way to do it -- it's planned and kind of controlled. And that way you're not keeping unhealthy foods around the house either.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh I always take home more than half my plate if I eat out. It's crazy the amount of food one person gets. I ordered a pasta dish the last time I went out, and I just gaped at the mound in front of me when the waitress put it in front of me. I only ate a quarter of it. 

My favourite thing to do when I go out to a restaurant is look at the desert menu. I always talk about what I'm gonna order after my dinner. I don't know why, I never make it that far with the amount of food I'm served for dinner. 

My hands even swell after I eat out from all the sodium. I don't add salt to my food, and I know when you're eating in a restaurant they add salt to almost everything. 

We are the same with being obsessed with exercise and eating right. I am addicted to running. The only problem is, I haven't been eating enough to keep up with my routine. I can't eat as many calories as I'm required. So I'm bummed, but I've had to cut down drastically on my workouts as I've been getting sick and my body is screaming at me to slow it down. I've gone from running for two hours a night, to a half hour of running and 45 minutes of high-incline, fast paced walking. 

I find when I do get a craving for crappy not-good-for-me foods, it tastes good, but afterwards I'm feeling sick to my stomach for days and get tired like I was shot with a tranquilizer dart! So yes, I do give in sometimes, but I know it's soooo not worth how I'm gonna feel later.


----------



## dale (Jun 27, 2012)

Sunny said:


> Oh I always take home more than half my plate if I eat out. It's crazy the amount of food one person gets. I ordered a pasta dish the last time I went out, and I just gaped at the mound in front of me when the waitress put it in front of me. I only ate a quarter of it.



especially in italian restaurants. my wife is a waitress in a fine-dining italian restaurant downtown. personal entrees there come
in large and small. so i took my daughter in there and asked to be sat in my wife's section. i ordered the personal lasagna entree (large)
and the mac-cheese calamari  kid thing for my daughter and a peroni. my wife laughed at me for ordering the "large" and walked off.
i couldn't believe it when she brought it to me. my personal entree' could have fed a fat family of 4, at least. i ate it over a period of
3 days. it was good. but i think they do that on purpose so people feel more satisfied with what they got when they get the bill. cuz that
entree' alone was $40. so yeah. i would've have walked out far less satisfied if my $40 portion didn't fill me up and then some.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2012)

dale said:


> especially in italian restaurants. my wife is a waitress in a fine-dining italian restaurant downtown. personal entrees there come
> in large and small. so i took my daughter in there and asked to be sat in my wife's section. i ordered the personal lasagna entree (large)
> and the mac-cheese calamari  kid thing for my daughter and a peroni. my wife laughed at me for ordering the "large" and walked off.
> i couldn't believe it when she brought it to me. my personal entree' could have fed a fat family of 4, at least. i ate it over a period of
> ...


That's funny that your wife didn't tell you. She let you find out on your own. You likely wouldn't have believed her anyhow! lol

It's good it fed you for 3 days afterwards. I LOVE left overs, especially pasta dishes. So, it's nice when you don't have to cook for a few days. You lucked out there.

And for for 40 bucks? I hope you got enough to feed an ARMY! WOW. Pasta is such a cheap meal to make at home, yet in the restaurants, they charge an arm and a leg for it. Go figure. 

The one thing I find gets smaller though, is pizza. Have you noticed that the large pizza boxes just aren't really all that large anymore?


----------



## dale (Jun 28, 2012)

Sunny said:


> That's funny that your wife didn't tell you. She let you find out on your own. You likely wouldn't have believed her anyhow! lol
> 
> It's good it fed you for 3 days afterwards. I LOVE left overs, especially pasta dishes. So, it's nice when you don't have to cook for a few days. You lucked out there.
> 
> ...



you're exactly right. i've been there again and ordered the pizza. in fine dining italian joints, the pizza is always a personal pizza. it was small
and the crust was enough to break an old man's teeth. even domino's was better. i was surprised at that.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2012)

dale said:


> you're exactly right. i've been there again and ordered the pizza. in fine dining italian joints, the pizza is always a personal pizza. it was small
> and the crust was enough to break an old man's teeth. even domino's was better. i was surprised at that.


Well, I hope the pizza at least wasn't 40 buckaroos! lol


----------



## wyf (Jun 28, 2012)

dale said:


> you're exactly right. i've been there again and ordered the pizza. in fine dining italian joints, the pizza is always a personal pizza. it was small
> and the crust was enough to break an old man's teeth. even domino's was better. i was surprised at that.



Dale, in dominos you get a bastardisation of a pizza (lovely though). In Italy the crust is very thin, and usually quite brittle; it's only really there as something to hold on to while you eat; it's peasant food, you can come in from the fields with dirty hands, eat pizza and throw the crusts away.


----------



## bo_7md (Jun 28, 2012)

I think people misunderstood the link I posted. *It's not the atkins, or the any other known diet,* this was a study made based on the fact that the eskimos live all year round on a diet based on fish and meat only. 
This study argues that your body can make what It needs by eating animal meat that comes with the natural fat. 

What they suspect is, your body can get what it needs from vegetables and fruits as we all know so. The problem is, it gets it easy, so when you eat meat or fat after that, your body sees no need in using fat so it stores it away. 

I'll link the whole study here for those who are interested. This shows the whole range of health problems they encountered at first then how they overcame them by increasing their fat intake. The results showed an amazing recovery and even an overall health improvment. 

Remember that this is a controlled recorded study over the duration of a year.

http://www.jbc.org/04D853B5-1F1F-42...A-AE05-68445735B7B5/content/87/3/651.full.pdf


----------



## wyf (Jun 28, 2012)

JosephB said:


> The portions in restaurants are ridiculous.



That's a particularly american thing, I think. I had a burger in Greenwich village which was I swear the size of a baby's head.

I tapas, and sushi, both of which allow you to have little bits of everything.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 28, 2012)

Eat less, eat less, eat less, eat less - Unless you tell yourself that, and that is really all you need to do, you will not lose weight; anything else is a displacement activity. If you spend £5,000 at weight watchers you'll lose weight, no you won't; you won't lose weight because you spent £5,000, you will lose weight because you are eating less, however the process is disguised, you are eating less. It is about behaviour control - Control your behaviour and you will lose weight, eat less and you will lose weight, eat less often and you will lose weight; it is your responsibility, nobody else's. A couple of months ago I stopped eating at lunch-time and have lost getting on for 20lbs, it really is that effective. If you have the self-control to 
stop smoking, then you have the ability to lose weight without crutches...


----------



## wyf (Jun 28, 2012)

Ah, smoking. small problem there, willpowerwise. But I will most definitely, without question, give up next month.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 28, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> Eat less, eat less, eat less, eat less - Unless you tell yourself that, and that is really all you need to do, you will not lose weight; anything else is a displacement activity. If you spend £5,000 at weight watchers you'll lose weight, no you won't; you won't lose weight because you spent £5,000, you will lose weight because you are eating less, however the process is disguised, you are eating less. It is about behaviour control - Control your behaviour and you will lose weight, eat less and you will lose weight, eat less often and you will lose weight; it is your responsibility, nobody else's. A couple of months ago I stopped eating at lunch-time and have lost getting on for 20lbs, it really is that effective. If you have the self-control to
> stop smoking, then you have the ability to lose weight without crutches...



That’s mind-numbingly obvious. Just eat less and change your behavior. Do you really think that  people who want to lose weight  don’t know that?

What’s “disguised” about the process at Weight Watchers? Weight Watchers and similar programs that include social support actually do work for many people who have tried doing it on their own and failed -- and the primary focus is on changing behavior. Doesn't seem like you know anything about it. It’s not cheap, but if you can afford it, it can work. It’s one of few programs with any success in helping people keep the weight off long-term. 

I don't think any sane nutritionist is going to advise skipping meals as a long-term strategy for weight loss either. Most would recommend eating more, smaller meals. Most people who skip meals get hungry and tend to overeat the next meal. But hey -- whatever works for you. Otherwise, get back to me in a year or two and tell me that you kept the 20 pounds off from skipping lunch. I always love it when people say, hey I did this one thing -- so everybody can. Kind of simplistic.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 28, 2012)

wyf said:


> That's a particularly american thing, I think. I had a burger in Greenwich village which was I swear the size of a baby's head.
> 
> I tapas, and sushi, both of which allow you to have little bits of everything.



Yes -- it's totally American. I've never seen it or heard of it anywhere else.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 28, 2012)

JosephB said:


> That’s mind-numbingly obvious. Just eat less and change your behavior. Do you really think that  people who want to lose weight  don’t know that?
> QUOTE]
> 
> They may know it, but they find all sorts of excuses for not acting on it or acknowledging it; I'm stressed/unhappy/big-boned/in a difficult place - Most people who are seriously overweight are in denial about *why* they are overweight.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, some rationalize. Some just do it outwardly too – but they’re aware of what needs to happen. That doesn’t mean they can’t benefit from social support program like Weight Watchers. Again, most people who do Weight Watchers have tried doing it on their own and failed.

Otherwise, some people have some pretty deeply engrained issues with food.  I’ve never been more than a few pounds over my ideal weight, so I’m not going to pretend like I know what it’s all about. I’m glad you have it all figured out though. Good luck with The Bloggsworth Skip-A-Meal Diet Plan. Maybe you should write a book.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 28, 2012)

The whole point is that it is not a diet, I have just stopped overeating. When you hand any part of the responsibility for your overeating problem to someone else you have a "what happens after" problem.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 28, 2012)

You stopped overeating. By skipping lunch. Good for you.

People who lose weight on their own often gain it back. So they have a “what happens after” problem too. Everyone does -- unless they adopt sensible eating habits. If a program can help you change your habits, there’s  more of a likelihood you’ll keep it off. It’s about accountability, and support – from people going through the same thing – and people who know what they’re talking about – not handing over responsibility.


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 5, 2012)

You know what's odd, is a lot of over weight people, and I am not saying everyone, if you sat down with them and ate a meal, you'd out eat them. Many people who are not overweight can out eat me at any meal. Could be I need to eat less, but there comes a point where one does need to eat. I do take full responsibility for eating the wrong things though. Nourishment is where it is at. You've got to begin with the best foods first so your body is not starving and grabbing for anything. Take a look at what you are eating and make sure it is not fluff, because your body will not put up a stop until it gets what it needs and it takes a hell of a lot of fluff to get nutrition that is not present in so many of our foods nowadays. And don't let yourself get over hungry. I've made that mistake so many times. I'm not talking a little hungry, like an hour before dinnertime either, I'm talking the shakes, the indecision, the light-headedness. Not good. Your body will take anything at that point.


----------



## Alabastrine (Jul 11, 2012)

put fiber in your water or in your food when you are cooking . You get full faster. Also, drink a glass of water before you eat. I decided that I have no one to blame but myself for the way I eat and exercise. I have noticed with exercising five days a week I really think about what I want to eat.


----------



## misusscarlet (Jul 18, 2012)

Special K diet and fruit. Let me tell you I am sick, sick! of eating granola bars. blegh. I also walk 5 miles a day and don't lose weight; fail.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 18, 2012)

Any method of weight loss that has to do with eating a specific food will almost never work in the long run. You'll get tired of it and the weight will go right back on. 

And people see the word granola -- and they think healthy -- but most granola bars aren't. They're loaded with sugar and fat -- a bad choice if you're trying to lose weight. And veggies are a far better choice for nutrition and fiber. Fruit has lots of sugar in it.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2012)

To lose weight? Burn more calories than you eat. It's simple. Unless of course maybe you have a medical condition that stops this somehow. 

Eat whole grains, vegetable, fruits and lean meats. Follow the healthy eating food guide, and that's something you can stick with. Diets work temporarily, you need to lose weight by eating healthy, and eating in a way that you can carry on for the rest of your life. If it's something you wish to maintain anyway. 

And when you're exercising, sometimes it seems like your weight isn't going anywhere. But really, your inches are going down. The muscle you're gaining through walking or running or swimming, which ever you do, weighs more than fat. So your scales might not change all that much, but you should notice the difference in the way your clothes are fitting you.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 19, 2012)

Ian8777 said:


> I am getting fat. I just cannot stop eating!



Is this a new thing for you? What I mean is there something that has happened in your life recently that is causing you to comfort eat? For if there is then you will need to deal with that - the root cause.

I have no room to talk- I am three stone over weight. But for me it is since I've had children. I have been on diets; lost the weight and put the weight back on as soon as I came off them. Now I just accept that I am a size 16 and that is it.


----------

